# Canon 7D MKII exposure problems



## davholla (Jan 10, 2020)

My Canon 7D MKII is 4 years old - last year due to a firmware update it needed servicing.  I have found that the exposure has been going wrong.  This could be user error - but I have never had this before - any ideas.

It could be user error of course - but I have been using it without any problems for 4 years.



The problem seems to be lines coming under flash or strong light see below








LightproblemEF7A0897 by davholla2002, on Flickr








LightproblemEF7A0757v3 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jan 10, 2020)

looks like your sensor is trashed.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 10, 2020)

Try resetting the camera to factory default.  I have had to do that before.


----------



## davholla (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you both

It was with two separate lens, most photos are fine (see below) and if I use an external flash it is fine.





GullEF7A0813 by davholla2002, on Flickr




GooseEF7A0870 by davholla2002, on Flickr



Some are less affected



SnowdropsEF7A0862 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Factory reset did not solve the problem.  
I think the problem is white things and using the pop up flash - hopefully that will help someone provide a solution


----------



## weepete (Jan 10, 2020)

That looks like a sensor problem rather than exposure.


----------



## davholla (Jan 10, 2020)

weepete said:


> That looks like a sensor problem rather than exposure.


Do you think it is fixable?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2020)

Are you sure an external flash was used on the gull/goose images? They don't seem like it.
I would agree that looks like a sensor issue. However the overexposed flower and bird make me believe it could also be a processor issue as it is showing an extreme ISO for the image. In both of those images I would expect an ISO under 1000. 

What settings were you in? Manual with auto ISO, TV, AV, etc.?
If you go full manual and shoot a similar situation does it still have the same issue?

As for fixable or not, I wouldn't know.


----------



## davholla (Jan 10, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Are you sure an external flash was used on the gull/goose images? They don't seem like it.
> I would agree that looks like a sensor issue. However the overexposed flower and bird make me believe it could also be a processor issue as it is showing an extreme ISO for the image. In both of those images I would expect an ISO under 1000.
> 
> What settings were you in? Manual with auto ISO, TV, AV, etc.?
> ...


The settings for the second rubbish was auto - the others were manual but with auto ISO.
The gull and goose images were without flash - the second one - which looks quite surreal was the one with a flash.
I didn't upload any with external flash but I just tested with pop up flash and with external flash one was fine but not the pop up flash.
Sorry for not being clear and well spotted about the ISO - I will check what happens with manual ISO.


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2020)

Those are digital errors rather than photographic errors. There's no combination of flash/aperture/ISO/shutterspeed etc.. that would create the effects your showing in those photos. 

Something in there is broken.

It could be the card, the system that writes data to the card or the sensor itself. I would say first port of call is change the memory card and see if that makes a difference. A corrupted card would be the first thing I'd expect and its the simplest part to test and replace out.

The next thing that might fail is the card reader if you use an external one to transfer photos from the card to the computer. However normally when they fail you get data corruption and can't access anything, rather than specific photo effects like the above going wonky. So could be the reader, but unlikely.

 If that fails then its more likely something to do with the camera is broken; at which point its impossible to predict repair costs and you'd have to send it in for a service.


----------



## davholla (Jan 11, 2020)

Overread said:


> Those are digital errors rather than photographic errors. There's no combination of flash/aperture/ISO/shutterspeed etc.. that would create the effects your showing in those photos.
> 
> Something in there is broken.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.  I will try it with different cards.  It is not the card reader - the photos looked worse in the camera!!!


----------

